
Bacteria that ‘eat pollution’ and emit electricity captured in hot springs - hhs
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/bacteria-electricity-pollution-hot-springs-yellowstone-national-park-a8812016.html
======
wysifnwyg
This makes me wonder about the potential to integrate this into current
designs. Perhaps a power plant running the exhaust from the plant through
bacteria rich water which could result in additional power reclaimed through
the power plant's normal function and reducing the total waste produced by the
power plant.

